# hungarian junkers 86 in color



## mystere IV (Oct 16, 2014)

I catched this pic on forum.index.hu (and then hobbi, kepes-jatekok, fortepan, but it is better to use translation)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Oct 16, 2014)

Great shot mate!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 17, 2014)

6 years to your first post but it's a good one. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 17, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## stug3 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 17, 2015)

RHAF Reggiane Re.2000


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2015)

The photos in #5 and #6 must have been taken prior to 1942, as they have the RHAF (MKHL) insignia that was in use between 1938 and 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 17, 2015)

Arado 96


----------



## mystere IV (Jan 18, 2015)

I join 2 pics of hungarian planes from the same site, never seen elsewhere, it seems: heinkel 46 and Mavag (Reggiane)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## A4K (Jan 18, 2015)

Great shots guys!

Btw, the Re.2000 was produced in Hungary (in modified form) as the MAVAG 'Heja' (Hawk)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow, #5 almost look like models.


----------

